# FMAT: The "Walking Stick" Method of Self Defense



## Clark Kent (Oct 10, 2006)

*The "Walking Stick" Method of Self Defense
By MSTCND - Tue, 10 Oct 2006 21:51:13 GMT
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

One of the Members over on FMA Forum posted this LINK to a website that is hosting a PDF file entitled...

*The "Walking Stick" Method of Self Defense*

An Officer in the Indian Police wrote the text in 1923...

I managed to stuff all 73-pages into a MASSIVE 30MB PDF file... so, if anyone wants a copy... shoot me an email through FMAT... Be sure to include a valid email (preferably Cable or DSL)...

Best Regards,

Andy

P.S. As this text is 83-years old... my assumption is that there are no worries of copyright infringement...


Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------

